# Left Brain...Right Brain.....lol



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

After seeing MM's 'Elephant' it got me to thinking about something I had read in the past about the right/left brain thing.. In artistic folks, the right brain is definitely dominant.. Check out this link below and you can 'classify' yoreself... My thinkin'...MM and GB and a couple of others down here are DEFINITELY right brain dominant...

(p.s....she's defiinitely turning clockwise to me..lol.)

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,21598,22492511-5005375,00.html


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm all screwed up - I see her going both ways (but not at the same time).


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Counter clock-wise.
I don't even have a right side to my brain.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, it says some folks can 'concentrate' on her and make her change directions...but I tried hard as I could and the dang broad just will not go counter-clockwise for me..lol

Guess I'm even 'nuttier' than I thought...LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Started counter clockwise to me and the puter froze up for a second at work and she turned clockwise. I left room for a minute and came back to get a new perspective, and she went counter clockwise again.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What girl??


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

she appears to be just shaking her head "no" at me?.....


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I experienced both, first Clockwise and then Counter then back again.. HMMMMMM Now all you right brainers out there don't be cutting off your ear and sending them to your girlfriends!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oh yeah and now I am dizzy and my computer screne is turning clockwise!!! LOL


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I'm the same as you Robert. If I start reading then she changes directions out the corner of my eye. How did you get the two outer smiley face to go opposite directions..
































Oh my eyes are still crossed from the girl. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I can make her go both ways


Bow-chick-a-wow-wow







LOL I seen it before


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Where is her pole????


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

what part of my brain is noticing her nipples?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TexasFlats said:


> what part of my brain is noticing her nipples?


LOL....That is what I noticed 

When I first looked at her she was turning counter...looked away for a few seconds and she would turn clockwise. At times she even stopped turning, does that mean I am dead?:cop:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> LOL....That is what I noticed
> 
> When I first looked at her she was turning counter...looked away for a few seconds and she would turn clockwise. At times she even stopped turning, does that mean I am dead?:cop:


No, it means yo were focusing on the nipples!!!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know what girl you are looking at , all I see is two seagulls fighting over a dead hardhead, they do seem to be goin clockwise though.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

metal man said:


> I don't know what girl you are looking at , all I see is two seagulls fighting over a dead hardhead, they do seem to be goin clockwise though.


You need professional help !


----------

